# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

We have been experiencing the best fishing and catching in the past three years, Lodge owner Kirk Stansel says he canâ€™t remember a period of fishing like this since June of 2014. Not only are we catching quick limits of trout early in the day but they are really very solid trout in the 17 to 20 inch size. We have heard of lots of good catches on trout on the north end of the lake but most all of our boats have stayed on the south end where the water is clear and the action is HOT. We have some open boats coming up during a special promotion (See below) during the month of August. You wonâ€™t want to miss this opportunity. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and check availability. Here are just a few of some of the pictures from last week and you can see them all by clicking here: http://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Love your pictures and love your reports. But there's a message board for pro guides.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

chriserman said:


> Love your pictures and love your reports. But there's a message board for pro guides.


Don't sweat it guy. It will be OK. Once again offering free advice for free. 
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------



## 12Gauge (Feb 13, 2017)

Agreed.....move your advertising to the guide board.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice GUIDE report. But I guess by replying we are only helping him by bumping him to the top.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Threads should be deleted and mods should send him to banned camp.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy just dont git Tejas Terms... He will see our replies.. and our replies.. dead horse beaten on this one .


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, here to give free advice for free once again and steer the complainers in the direction that will bring you peace, have a toddy, get some rest, enjoy the reports and don't worry 'bout it. Now, you have to admit, that's a boatload of free advice for free. I may have to tighten up a bit on giving that much free advice for free. 
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Threads should be deleted and mods should send him to banned camp.


You need to chill. I know his posting on the wrong forum ruins your week but it will be okay.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I know in my heart, that somehow, even this faux paus, will pass.


----------

